# Vintage Omega Seamaster



## Kaspar Kamu (Apr 27, 2012)

OK, so I've wanted a nice, classic, vintage Omega Seamaster for quite a while. So when the oppurtinty arose, I bought one on an internet auction here in Sweden.

I just picked it up and to be honest I'm not sure if I've been ripped off or what.

The watch keeps stopping now and then, but continues to tick when I shake it a little. When I remove it from my wrist and lay it on the table it seems to be ticking like it should.

Please help me to evaluate whether I should return it or keep it...

See pictures below.

http://i47.tinypic.com/16hp3pu.jpg

http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=33c5cac&s=6

http://i45.tinypic.com/2w3vvk9.jpg


----------



## Uncle Alec (Feb 14, 2011)

Hi Kaspar

Welcome.

Ripped off? Depends on how much you paid. A service may well work wonders.


----------



## Kaspar Kamu (Apr 27, 2012)

I paid 1225 swedish kronor which works out to about 112 Â£.. Not overly pricey.

But what do you make of the pictures? Do you think it looks like the real deal?


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

a picture of the movement would be useful


----------



## Mr Blond (Jan 19, 2012)

Â£112 is not a lot of money for a vintage Omega, depends how much it costs to fix.

You need to remove the case back and get a picture of the movement and the model number printed inside the caseback.


----------



## Kaspar Kamu (Apr 27, 2012)

OK, I doubt that removing the case back is something I want to do myself. I'd rather leave that to the experts.

Can anyone tell me about how much a service would cost? Will a watch maker be able to give me a guarantee?

Thanks for your answers!


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

Definately sounds like a service is required which will hopefully sort out your problems Certainly don't think you were ripped off for what you paid Get it serviced and you will have a nice reliable vintage piece.

I paid Â£90 for a service on my 60s seamster auto which carried a 6 month warrenty.

Cheers

Andy


----------



## Kaspar Kamu (Apr 27, 2012)

I went to a watch and jewelry store and asked how much a comprehensive service would cost. They couldn't say for sure but around the vicinity of 3000 crowns.. So like 340 euros or 270 Â£. Quite expensive, if you ask me. However, they looked at the watch and turned the crown a few times and now the watch seems to be working fine. I don't think I'll have to add that I'm not familiar with older watches..!


----------



## Tony1951 (Dec 23, 2011)

Kaspar Kamu said:


> I went to a watch and jewelry store and asked how much a comprehensive service would cost. They couldn't say for sure but around the vicinity of 3000 crowns.. So like 340 euros or 270 Â£. Quite expensive, if you ask me. However, they looked at the watch and turned the crown a few times and now the watch seems to be working fine. I don't think I'll have to add that I'm not familiar with older watches..!


It sounds like you just haven't wound it.

Hopefully it will continue to run, and then you will have got a real bargain there.

I'd have snapped that up at the price you paid.

It may be a self winding automatic which will keep itself wound up from the movements of your arm as you go about your life, or it may need winding once each day. If you don't have information about whether it is an auto from the auction, you can try winding the crown clockwise looking from the top of the crown until it either stops winding (DON'T FORCE IT once it gets stiff) or if you get to about forty turns, you can stop because it is an automatic winder. If it becomes stiff it is a hand winder and will need daily winding, or if it just lets you keep winding, it is an auto and if you wear it for about twelve hours a day it should sustain itself.

Hopefully you will enjoy it.


----------

